# "DHF 2017": Emma Watson vs. Vanessa Mai | Viertelfinale



## kakashi (21 Dez. 2017)

Viertelfinale: "Die heißeste Frau 2017"​
Jeder hat genau eine Stimme. Die Umfrage geht 2 Tage lang. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.

Emma Watson


 

Vanessa Mai


----------



## DRAGO (22 Dez. 2017)

Emma Watson


----------



## Death Row (22 Dez. 2017)

Emma W.!


----------



## bambo1 (22 Dez. 2017)

ganz klar Vanessa Mai. Sie ist Emma überlegen in Sachen Gesicht, Körper, Beine, Sexappeal.


----------



## fancy_alesso (22 Dez. 2017)

Emma hat null Sexappeal,daher ganz klar Vanessa Mai


----------



## kakashi (23 Dez. 2017)

Noch einen Tag habt ihr Zeit eure Stimme abzugeben. Derzeit führt Emma Watson klar vor Vanessa Mai.


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2017)

da werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen

die eine wirkt recht unschuldig, die andere saugeil


----------

